# Wireshark can't find any interface [SOLVED!]

## Zuliani

Hello,

I've just installed wireshark, and however networking completely works, tcpdump works, but wireshark doesn't list any device.

How can this be?Last edited by Zuliani on Sat Dec 23, 2006 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

wireshark needs to run with root privs to see the interfaces

----------

## GNUtoo

please add [fixed] to your post

----------

## Zuliani

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> wireshark needs to run with root privs to see the interfaces

 

Ahh, thank you, didn't think of that.

@GNUtoo: I didn't check this topic yet, a little patience!

----------

## GNUtoo

 *Zuliani wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   wireshark needs to run with root privs to see the interfaces 
> 
> Ahh, thank you, didn't think of that.
> 
> @GNUtoo: I didn't check this topic yet, a little patience!

 

sorry...lol

----------

## InsaneHamster

does anyone know if theres a way to run wireshark without root ?

----------

## luqas

Just a quick resurrection since I just installed wireshark and would like to know if it is possible to have a non-root work.

----------

## noice

i don't think that it's possible..

----------

## Seron

For reference: Add yourself to the wireshark group to have access to interfaces as user.

----------

